# Behold He Cometh



## chatwithstumac (Mar 13, 2014)

We are studying the Lord's return (pre, a, post and other views) in our weekly Bible study.

For personal study, would Herman Hoeksema's "Behold He Cometh" be a good choice? Where does he generally stand on the issues?

In Christ,
Stu


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi Stu, welcome to PB!

I like Hoeksema's _Behold He Cometh!_, as he is Amil in orientation, and has a pastor's heart, as well as a scholar's. But I do not like that he sees harlot Babylon as _only _the apostate church, rather than world culture in opposition to God (which does include the apostate church), with a possible headquarters nation as did the previous two Babylonian empires, Rome and Chaldean Babylon. I used his Commentary while preaching though the book (60 sermons), but did not use him when I got toward the end, chapters 13 on.

I think, for a small book, Vern Poythress' _The Returning King_, is very good, though my first choice would be Dennis Johnson's _Triumph of the Lamb: A Commentary on Revelation_, and second would be William Hendriksen's _More Than Conquerors: An Interpretation of the Book of Revelation_, which is also excellent. All these are Amillennial, as the sound interpretation of Revelation requires.

Glad to answer more questions if you'd like.


----------



## chatwithstumac (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for commenting. I've enjoyed your posts in other realms of PB.

Per your advice, I got "Behold He Cometh" on eBay today (I was already watching it).

I've added the books you've suggested to the list of my must haves for reading on that topic. 

I had forgotten about Hendriksen's book until you mentioned it. I do not own it but have seen it mentioned by some.

What is your view of David Chilton's Days of Vengeance? I found a PDF of it on PB someplace and have been reading it. The elder leading our Bible study is learning about the partial/full preterist viewpoint. Are any other reformed writers/theologians preterist?

In Christ,
Stu


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 13, 2014)

Stu,

I don't appreciate Chilton's view – preterism, postmillennialism, or "Theonomy" are not Biblical. Getting these things wrong have serious consequences. A quick summation of views here.

A selection of my writings here: Eschatology threads and posts. Some good material here at Monergism. Sorry to be so sketchy here – it's late for me.


----------



## chatwithstumac (Mar 13, 2014)

This helps! Thanks.

In Christ,
Stu


----------



## yeutter (Mar 14, 2014)

I also like* Behold He Cometh*; and I agree with Steve that it is not without its problems. I agree with Steve that Hendricksen's *More then Conquerors* is also a good choice. I have not read the other two he mentioned. When I get back to the States I will purchase them. A commentary that I have found insightful is Leon Morris commentary* Revelation*.


----------

